# Is there a difference between autozone rotors and stealership rotors?



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

see topic


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

The price!!! Other than that, you can get the same rotors from Autozone, Pepboys, etc.... for a heck of a lot cheaper price.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I have rotors from autozone, paid about $50 pr. they work just as well as oem. Nissan wanted $70 each screw that...


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

you have to be careful though... remember the old saying; "you get what you pay for". Some of the cheapo no-name rotors from the chain stores can be substandard in quality and material, which can lead to early warpage. 
-dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

I am a frequent open-tracker (and a 3100lb car at that), and I have found that the best rotors I have ever used were also the cheapest, from thepartsbin.com

also call up andie at www.cobaltfriction.com , he sells premium quality rotors (better than brembo) for fairly cheap.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

elgorey said:


> *I am a frequent open-tracker (and a 3100lb car at that), and I have found that the best rotors I have ever used were also the cheapest, from thepartsbin.com
> 
> also call up andie at www.cobaltfriction.com , he sells premium quality rotors (better than brembo) for fairly cheap. *


Which one from thepartsbin.com ? the mountain or the brembo?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

dave_f said:


> *you have to be careful though... remember the old saying; "you get what you pay for". Some of the cheapo no-name rotors from the chain stores can be substandard in quality and material, which can lead to early warpage.
> -dave *


Technically rotors don't "warp" per se. The runoff is caused by deposits from the brake pads not building on the pad evenly. So if it's metal fatigue you're worried about, don't, unless you are driving in conditions where water or any other objects may come in contact with the brake rotors (like SCCA Pro Rally). And even then, AIMCO (Autozone's supplier of brake rotors) rotors don't exactly crack easily either.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> *Technically rotors don't "warp" per se. The runoff is caused by deposits from the brake pads not building on the pad evenly. So if it's metal fatigue you're worried about, don't, unless you are driving in conditions where water or any other objects may come in contact with the brake rotors (like SCCA Pro Rally). And even then, AIMCO (Autozone's supplier of brake rotors) rotors don't exactly crack easily either. *


We have a winner here!!! By any chance, did you read any of those tech articles I've posted numerous times here?

I'm currently running Cobalt Friction G3000 spec rotors.


----------

